# Creative Home



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I found these two feral pigeons in a creative home. It's the "a" in Office Max! It's amazing what they can find to make a home in.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

... so do you think they're using "A-Frame" consruction to build their nest?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey Garye,

That's way too cute--thanks for posting!

fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

LOL, Thanks Garye for that great picture! That is a very cool place for a pigeon couple to set up house 


Funny commentary as well Zig. Hehehehehe


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Cool picture!
I have also noticed how birds nest in those type of signs and it makes me nervous.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I think those signs are so securely put on buildngs that there's virtually no danger of the pigeons knocking them down. The signs seem to weather really bad weather. Pigeons are obviously very good at securing themselves in the most awkward places without falling out. They can sit on a parking lot light for hours with the wind blowing something fierce and they still manage to stick to the tops of those lights. They must have suction cups on their feet.


----------

